# Congrat's Chicken Forum!



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

We've reached 4,000 members today!!! Site sure has grown by leaps & bounds since I joined last summer.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Outstanding! Congratulations to all who have made this forum one of the best out there!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

That's because chickens are SOOOO COOOOLLLL.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! That's exciting news!


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Hurray!


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

This place is growing faster than a day old chick!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Woohoo chicken forum rocks! ^_~


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Size doesn't matter in ALL things!! I like the small, family atmosphere. 'Course, I am the only one with any sense, and ya'll are the crazy cousins, but a family none the less!! I hope we don't lose that sense of family.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

I love you guys!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I remember celebrating 1000. My son and i were just talking about that today and I guessed 1400. Boy was I wrong! Lol

Congratulations Chicken Forum! This is the very best place to be.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Size doesn't matter in ALL things!! I like the small, family atmosphere. 'Course, I am the only one with any sense, and ya'll are the crazy cousins, but a family none the less!! I hope we don't lose that sense of family.


I too love the tight family atmosphere here too..im still a newbie here but LOVE the forum and the help and info here


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I am very excited of the progress we have made over the last year as well as the friendships that have came with it.

I look forward to the next year! Lots of fun things in store.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Keith said:


> I am very excited of the progress we have made over the last year as well as the friendships that have came with it.
> 
> I look forward to the next year! Lots of fun things in store.


I agree. Glad to be here from the beginning and still enjoying it.


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Woohoo!! I can't believe it!!! GO CHICKEN FORUM!!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lets push for 5000 ! it wont be long, new members are joining daily...but then this forum is the best.


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

When was it that this forum launched?


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

It was launched in June of last year, so 9 months ago.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Keith said:


> It was launched in June of last year, so 9 months ago.


Look how well it has grown since then! Terrific!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't beleive it has been 9 months already....time flies when your having fun.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

I didnt realize Chicken Forum it only 9 months old! 
Well done to everyone involved and a huge thank for the awesome stickers you sent me. Looking fabulous on my car


----------

